# Wanted - Circa £300 UK basd



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

*Wanted - Circa £300 UK basd*


View Advert


Hey all,

After a date time automatic watch around £300. Let me know what you have!

I'm UK based.

Thanks, Tim




*Advertiser*

Tim F



*Date*

14/12/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

